# Transmission stuck after collision



## Pyper (May 3, 2012)

I have a 1990 Nissan Hardbody truck..

I was in an accident yesterday where I rear-ended a van.. It had just started raining, and instead of breaking it slid into the van ahead of me.. Not hard, I wasn't going fast, but apparenly hard enough..

I immediately tried to shift out of second and put it in reverse, but the gear shift wouldn't knock out of gear.. The engine would crank and run, but I couldn't shift.. When I would let off the clutch, it wouldn't go forward.. It was like it was in neutral, though the gear-shift felt like it was in gear.

A friend just so happened to be coming along and he towed me to a parking lot.. Not far, maybe 100 feet.. I heard clicking when he started moving me..
I assume the transmission is shot, although I don't understand how since I was not going fast and the collision did little damage..

I went out today and was ready to drop the driveshaft so I could tow it home.. When I looked underneath, I saw the driveshaft had already ejected from the transmission.. I cranked it and tried to move the gear-shift, but it still feels like it is in gear and won't come out..

Time for a new (used) transmission? Or is it just stuck and can be re-engaged? If I have to replace the transmission, is that something I can do or should I take it to a mechanic? I have a mechanic I use and he has worked on this truck before..

Thanks


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

it is a mt, correct?
there is a pivot ball that the clutch fork rides on, it may have snapped, if so, it will not allow the clutch to disengage/engage


----------



## Pyper (May 3, 2012)

It is manual transmission..

I took it to a mechanic.. He said the engine was thrown forward and broke all the engine mounts.. He said that is what seperated the transmission from the driveshaft.. He also said I would need a new transmission and a yoke..

While I was under the truck removing the driveshaft (so I could tow it), I noticed the shaft in the transmission was turning (the truck was cranked, the engine runs fine).. Is there a chance the transmission is actually OK? Could the clutch re-engage once I attach the driveshaft?

Are these repairs I can do myself?


----------



## Pyper (May 3, 2012)

Just to close this thread out:

I bought some new engine mounts and re-mounted the engine (it was thrown straight forward, pulling the driveshaft out at the slip yoke in the transmission)..
There was a burr on the slip yoke that kept it from 'slipping' in smoothly,
so I filed that down with a dremel.. I then "massaged" the slip yoke 
back into the transmission (with a sledgehammer) and installed
the complete driveshaft.. Once the slip yoke was back in the transmission,
the gear shift went back to working properly.. I cranked the engine,
and drove around, and everything worked fine! 

I'm glad the mechanic told me the problem, because I wouldn't have looked at the engine mounts.. I'm also glad I didn't take it to him, since I fixed it myself for about $40..


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

Good job! 
did you check the oil in the trans?? usually when the driveshaft comes out, so does oil


----------



## TheRepairMan (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm a mechanic! If the info your mechanic offered you for free helped you fix your own vehicle you really need to go back and give him a tip. Offer him $10 for helping and thank him again. That way he won't feel too bad about helping you out the next time.

I'm all about helping folks out... that's why I'm here on this forum, and I in turn need some help figuring things out too sometimes, but when I'm at work we have a business to run. We have to make money eight hours a day or we'll be hunting a new job. Whenever someone become an habitual free information seeker and never spends a dime with us eventually we are forced to give them the cold treatment. That's just the way business has become these days.

I know money is tight but you probably tip your waitress, don't you? Does she help you keep your stuff running? Well, she might, but she most likely doesn't even fix your food! Seriously, mechanics often don't make a killing that people think they do. Most work on a commission only basis, and if the work isn't there they make squat, so show yours you would help him out too if he needed you! 

Rant over. Sorry for the jack.

I'm glad you got your truck fixed, and it all worked out.

-Roger


----------

